# I want to harvest your knowledge/Help me improve my system



## First Action (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all, 


I request your input.


I have a system that I use to train myself (and others) in 'self defense'. It is made up of gathered knowledge from an abundance of sources, and some of it I made up.


It has been compiled it in the form of a training manual. I KNOW IT IS FLAWED. I also understand that it will never be perfect, and opinions/schools of thought differ.


So what I would like to do is post this training manual on this forum, so that the wealth of knowledge here can help me in making it better. Perhaps a chapter every other day. I would like feedback on all aspects. For example (but not limited to)


- Different schools of thought on theories
- Improvement of technical descriptions
- If you think that something just flat out is not right (preferably accompanied by how to improve it/what is right)
- If you think something is good but you have an improvement
- Gramatical errors (US English)
- Anything you think I should add or remove


etc, etc


Basically any constructive information you have.


I will then use the information I feel valid to re-write the manual (Ill post the revisions).


*The Aim Of The Training Manual*


The system has not been created in the mind of replacing formal training or established 'styles'. 


Rather, the aim is for the participant to be able to learn the basis of fighting techniques in a short time, and then, if he/she wishes, can continue to train himself and his loved ones. It is hoped that from these base techniques that he/she will be able to adapt and apply the principles to other situations.


***MODS***
If you do not want me to do this let me know.


If it is ok, can you suggest a single place where I can post these chapters. It covers a fairlry wide range of subjects and I think it would be better if they where all in one place rather than all over the forum. 

Thanks


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 4, 2013)

Look, mate, I'm going to be blunt here. I watched all the videos you had up (before you closed your channel on you-tube), and what I saw was a level of skill and understanding that is a bit lower than I would expect from my white belts. There was nothing correct or safe in anything you showed, from basic breakfalls onward (you got those very, very wrong). The best thing you could do is to find a school, settle down to a number of years study, and forget about teaching for a while, leaving this created system behind.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 4, 2013)

I already have people who "harvest" my knowledge , and they pay me for the privilege.

I call them "students".


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 5, 2013)

So you want to form a "style" off anonymous "opinions" from the internet?  Theres alot of smart Marial Artists on this forum but in reality You have no idea whos a Martial artist thats been training quality material for 40 years and whos a 12 year old boy that watched Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2013)

ahhhh no.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> So you want to form a "style" off anonymous "opinions" from the internet? Theres alot of smart Marial Artists on this forum but in reality You have no idea whos a Martial artist thats been training quality material for 40 years and whos a 12 year old boy that watched Ninja Turtles.



I'm a fifty something who likes watching Ninja Turtles!


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> I'm a fifty something who likes watching Ninja Turtles!



I just watched them yesterday that's why they were on my mind


----------



## Steve (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sorry that some of the long time posters here are being somewhat rude.  I have found a few things over the years that I believe might help you.

First, an emphasis on deadly techniques will generate the greatest potential for life saving self defense.  

I also try to work on rounding out my techniques, if that makes sense.  Rounding is a key element of self defense.  hard angles, particularly acute angles, are right out.  The occasional obtuse angle is okay, provided that you are executing the angle in a round manner.  

Sparring is critical, and necessary, but I try to limit contact, and avoid working in an unscripted manner.  Without a proper emphasis on technique that only a scripted interaction can offer, sparring is a complete waste of time.  It's too chaotic and technique goes out the window.  So, sparring yes.  But unscripted sparring, no.

The uniform is vital.  As they say in business, "You cannot climb the ladder of success if you dress in the costume of failure."  If you aren't dressed in a manner that makes you look and feel like a warrior, you will not train like a warrior.    I like red.  It is the color of action and energy.  Yellow is also okay.  So, uniforms, yes.  Red, yes.  Pink, no.  

Slow and steady wins the race.  There is no need to move fast, and if your training is physically strenuous, you're "muscling" your technique.  Focus on taking it easy and allowing the technique to do the work for you.  At the end of a training session, you should feel rested and energized, ready to take on the world... or a mugger.

I'm sure I'll be able to think of more, but these are what I'd call the most critical elements of any true martial art.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2013)

Steve said:


> I'm sorry that some of the long time posters here are being somewhat rude.



Naiveté thy name is BJJ and no need to apologize for me, I'm good at rude or at least the perception of it, don't forget...I'm TCMA


----------



## frank raud (Feb 5, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> I'm a fifty something who likes watching Ninja Turtles!


I'm a fifty something that used to do seminars with this guy before he became a Ninja Turtle!

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2434239/


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 5, 2013)

In the same generous spirit of sharing that Steve is offering, here are some more tips:

Pickpockets thrive in large, crowded areas where they can blend in and strike unnoticed. Stick to dark, isolated alleyways.
Remember: You can't get attacked by anyone if you preemptively attack everyone you encounter first.
Always check the backseat before getting in your car. If a menacing-looking man is hiding there, get a friend or coworker to accompany you.
When venturing out in public, cover your genitals with both hands while scurrying furtively from place to place.
In the event that you are mugged, switch immediately from Democrat to Republican.
Carry mace with you at all times. This medieval spiked ball is ideal for fending off would-be attackers.
If forced to fight, use Tai Chi to slowly defeat your enemy.
Going everywhere in an oversized hamster ball is a good way to ensure your safety. Be sure to avoid geysers, though.
Try to live in close proximity to the Batman.
If mugged, take the opportunity to do a little comedic "mugging" of your own. Gesticulate wildly and say, "Oh, no!"
Take a women's self-defense class. It won't protect you from an armed attacker, but you'll get a chance to bond with your "sisters."
Instead of a real wallet, carry a gag one that shoots ink or confetti when you open it. That'll show Mr. Mugger!
If you go jogging, wear sweatpants that say "Do Not Rape" on the *** and crotch.
When threatened by carnivorous space aliens, stand next to the guy featured most prominently on the movie poster.
Keep in mind that it's hard to rob someone who has taken the precautionary measure of setting him or herself ablaze.
If you must walk alone at night, appear as "street-wise" as possible by dressing like a prostitute.
According to the NRA, the best form of personal protection is to be in possession of a loaded firearm at all times. To ensure your personal safety, stay the hell away from NRA members.

(I have to give credit to Grandmaster Theo N. Ion for the above pearls of wisdom.)


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm willing to offer information, but you should ask specific questions. Much of my training and the knowledge I gained from it will likely not make sense to someone who hasn't had similar experiences.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 6, 2013)

Where are you gathering your information?  What is the basis that you "made up" part of it from?

Do you know and understand the legal principles of self defense?  The most common patterns of attacks and victimization?  Verbal de-escalation?


----------



## szorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Steve said:


> I'm sorry that some of the long time posters here are being somewhat rude.  I have found a few things over the years that I believe might help you.
> 
> First, an emphasis on deadly techniques will generate the greatest potential for life saving self defense.



No offense but this is not something you tell a person to do if they don't have solid grasp of what self-defense is and if they don't understand the self-defense laws in their state and jurisdiction. "Deadly" techniques would only be justifiable in a lethal force assault and there are specific criteria that must be met before the assault can be considered "lethal" in most states.




> Sparring is critical, and necessary, but I try to limit contact, and avoid working in an unscripted manner.  Without a proper emphasis on technique that only a scripted interaction can offer, sparring is a complete waste of time.  It's too chaotic and technique goes out the window.  So, sparring yes.  But unscripted sparring, no.



My understanding from the original poster is that this would be a "self-defense" system. Sparring is great for sport but has very little carry over to self-defense. Sparring is based on a give and take methodology and there is no such thing in a violent assault.



> The uniform is vital.  As they say in business, "You cannot climb the ladder of success if you dress in the costume of failure."  If you aren't dressed in a manner that makes you look and feel like a warrior, you will not train like a warrior.    I like red.  It is the color of action and energy.  Yellow is also okay.  So, uniforms, yes.  Red, yes.  Pink, no.



Quick question, when was the last you were assaulted on the street while wearing your uniform? Again, great for sport training but doesn't reflect realistically for self-defense training.

Steve


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 6, 2013)

szorn said:


> No offense but this is not something you tell a person to do if they don't have solid grasp of what self-defense is and if they don't understand the self-defense laws in their state and jurisdiction. "Deadly" techniques would only be justifiable in a lethal force assault and there are specific criteria that must be met before the assault can be considered "lethal" in most states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you may have missed that Steve's suggestions were offered in much the same spirit as my own in a later comment.

The (possibly too subtle) implication was that FirstAction is not at the level where he can distinguish that sort of advice from the good kind.


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think you may have missed that Steve's suggestions were offered in much the same spirit as my own in a later comment.
> 
> The *(possibly too subtle)* implication was that FirstAction is not at the level where he can distinguish that sort of advice from the good kind.


I didn't think it was that subtle.  

I thought that the advise I gave was roughly the same as suggesting to a new member of a political internet forum to focus on nitpicking grammar as a way to undermine your opponent's credibility.


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2013)

szorn said:


> No offense but this is not something you tell a person to do if they don't have solid grasp of what self-defense is and if they don't understand the self-defense laws in their state and jurisdiction. "Deadly" techniques would only be justifiable in a lethal force assault and there are specific criteria that must be met before the assault can be considered "lethal" in most states.


I most heartily disagree.  The emphasis in self defense is to eliminate the threat.  I read the book Ender's Game, by Orson Scott Card.  In that book, the main character, Ender, beat a bully up so badly at the beginning that no one messed with him again at that school... ever.  That was a great book.  And I'm absolutely sure that if Sun Tzu were alive today, he would recommend it, too.





> My understanding from the original poster is that this would be a "self-defense" system. Sparring is great for sport but has very little carry over to self-defense. Sparring is based on a give and take methodology and there is no such thing in a violent assault.


This is true, which is why I specifically endorse "scripted sparring." This is something I've developed myself, and it works way better than the standard 1-step or 2-step drills, which are hokey.  This is the real deal... just... pre-planned a little so that you can focus on self defense.  Way more giving and way less taking.  Lots of pain for the bad guy and none for you.  THAT'S self defense.  





> Quick question, when was the last you were assaulted on the street while wearing your uniform? Again, great for sport training but doesn't reflect realistically for self-defense training.


I wear a red or yellow gi top all the time.  It's called a jacket... or a hoodie.  Well, some people call them coats.  I guess it could really be called anything.  I call it a Gi.  

And besides, I think you missed the point.  It's about looking and feeling the part.  If you don't feel like a warrior, you won't defend yourself like one.  Carry yourself with confidence!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 6, 2013)

Steve said:


> I didn't think it was that subtle.
> 
> I thought that the advise I gave was roughly the same as suggesting to a new member of a political internet forum to focus on nitpicking grammar as a way to undermine your opponent's credibility.



I think your point was perfectly clear for anyone who
a) reads carefully
b) can distinguish good advice from terrible
c) knows you well enough to know that you are a knowledgable martial artist and not an idiot.

Apparently that still leaves room for some people to misunderstand you.


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think your point was perfectly clear for anyone who
> a) reads carefully
> b) can distinguish good advice from terrible
> c) knows you well enough to know that you are a *knowledgable martial artist and not an idiot*.
> ...


Haha.  I can be both, Tony!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 6, 2013)

That's the spirit!  You *can *have it all. You can be whatever you want to be. You can be a martial artist _and _an idiot _and _a three-toed sloth.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2013)

To szorn, I am just messing around.  As Tony said, I was trying to gently point out that good advice and bad advice look a lot alike, and it takes some amount of judgement and experience to distinguish the two.  I used just enough truth and appealed to just enough common cliches to make the post sound plausible.


----------



## Zero (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve said:


> I'm sorry that some of the long time posters here are being somewhat rude. I have found a few things over the years that I believe might help you.
> 
> First, an emphasis on deadly techniques will generate the greatest potential for life saving self defense.
> 
> ...


Hilarious.
Have checked out this FSAD site, normally wouldn't waste my time but had seen how vitriolic Chris was becoming. Escape from bear hugs blog...jezzus!  I think you should loose the "F" and move the letters about to just "SAD". Actually, keep the "F" and re-name F* SAD. I just hope no one shells out their hard earned green backs for any of those manuals, would be a crime! In complete dreamland of how attacks occur and nothing but mindnumbingly scary coverage of how to evade or escape such attacks. This seems to equate to a 12 year old kid without a driving licence (obviously) opening up a driving school and expecting to charge for his services.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 11, 2013)

First Action said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I request your input.
> ...



Comments have already been made regarding the harvesting of knowledge from a martial arts forum in order to create an SD system.

My advice to you is to either seek out or continue with formal training in self defense oriented martial art prior to publication of your own work.

Given the aim you say you are trying to meet, "_Rather, the aim is for the participant to be able to learn the basis of fighting techniques in a short time, and then, if he/she wishes, can continue to train himself and his loved ones. It is hoped that from these base techniques that he/she will be able to adapt and apply the principles to other situations,_" publications and indeed, entire DVD sets that meet this aim abound.  I recall Bruce Tenger publishing all manner of books on self defense, karate, aikido, and pressure points.  GM Pelligrini's CHKD video training DVD set is another that attempts to do what you are aiming for.  I believe that there is a KFM series of DVDs (Keisy fighting method; not sure on the spelling) that was made popular by the Batman movies.

I'm not going to get into the merits of such publications; some are better than others, but none of them replace formal training under a qualified instructor.  There are many non-combative elements of self defense/self preservation that work well in a print medium; tips about how to conduct yourself in a parking garage, tips on how to secure your home, etc.  

Most books that illustrate fighting techniques are generally only useful to people who already have training and can easily follow what the author is trying to communicate, which of course, makes them less useful to the target audience you indicate.

If such a publication is your aim, perhaps you should seek out reputable instructors to contribute to your work.  Journalists do this and cite their sources.  I have no idea what kind of formalities are involved; I'm not a journalist.  I do know that trying to gleen insights the way that you are on internet forums will meet with little or no success.  Even when people post in forums and state that they are an author, the responses are often less than what the auther is seeking. 

I wish you well in your training, whatever it is that you train in.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 11, 2013)

In fairness I believe that GM Pelligrini's CHKD DVD system is meant to be practiced for however long a time as is needed to obtain skill and gain rank.  It's a good system but is certainly NOT a shortcut in gaining ability.  

The only road to mounting a skilled defense (in any system) against a determined attack is still to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 11, 2013)

Instructor said:


> In fairness I believe that GM Pelligrini's CHKD DVD system is meant to be practiced for however long a time as is needed to obtain skill and gain rank.  It's a good system but is certainly NOT a shortcut in gaining ability.


Sorry if it came across that that was what I implied; that was not my intent.  I think that it goes without saying that a lot of time and effort would need to be put into learning a system before one is proficient enough in it to utilize it in a practical application.  Without getting into the pros and cons of distance learning a martial art, my point was that there are already several well developed offerings designed to take one from beginner to blackbelt without formal instruction.  

From what I have seen of them, which admitedly isn't much, unless the 'new student' already has some relevant martial arts background, I question how much they will actually be able to get from a distance learning medium.



Instructor said:


> The only road to mounting a skilled defense (in any system) against a determined attack is still to practice, practice, practice.


Absolutely!


----------



## Instructor (Feb 11, 2013)

> From what I have seen of them, which admitedly isn't much, unless the 'new student' already has some relevant martial arts background, I question how much they will actually be able to get from a distance learning medium.



And you are right to do so.  I have built a system of my own as you can see from my signature.  Previous training is extremely helpful.

When I occasionally get a student with absolutely no training I start looking for a local school to direct them to.


----------



## chinto (Feb 12, 2013)

Steve said:


> I most heartily disagree.  The emphasis in self defense is to eliminate the threat.  I read the book Ender's Game, by Orson Scott Card.  In that book, the main character, Ender, beat a bully up so badly at the beginning that no one messed with him again at that school... ever.  That was a great book.  And I'm absolutely sure that if Sun Tzu were alive today, he would recommend it, too.This is true, which is why I specifically endorse "scripted sparring." This is something I've developed myself, and it works way better than the standard 1-step or 2-step drills, which are hokey.  This is the real deal... just... pre-planned a little so that you can focus on self defense.  Way more giving and way less taking.  Lots of pain for the bad guy and none for you.  THAT'S self defense.  I wear a red or yellow gi top all the time.  It's called a jacket... or a hoodie.  Well, some people call them coats.  I guess it could really be called anything.  I call it a Gi.
> 
> And besides, I think you missed the point.  It's about looking and feeling the part.  If you don't feel like a warrior, you won't defend yourself like one.  Carry yourself with confidence!



prearranged two person sparring is kalled Yakusoku kumite on Okinawa and is a very old tool for Self Defense training.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 12, 2013)

Re: I want to harvest your knowledge/Help me improve my system

You need to have a root and build everything on top of it. Besides the general information, what will people learn from your new system that people can't learn from other system. You have to find some uniqueness in order to have any value. A good system is not a system that can do everything. A good system is a system that can do certain things very well. So what are those "certain things"?

When people said, "This guy is good on ..., If you want to learn ..., you should go to him." You then know that your system has something to offer.


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2013)

chinto said:


> prearranged two person sparring is kalled Yakusoku kumite on Okinawa and is a very old tool for Self Defense training.


Chinto, I appreciate the comment.  Very interesting.  You are aware that my post was tongue-in-cheek.  As Tony Dismukes pointed out, I might have been too subtle.  I think it's telling that comments which I would have thought were obviously absurd are taken seriously by many on these forums.  It's a testament to how much earnest, but misguided information is passed along in martial arts.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 13, 2013)

It's your honest face, Steve...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 13, 2013)

Steve said:


> Chinto, I appreciate the comment.  Very interesting.  You are aware that my post was tongue-in-cheek.  As Tony Dismukes pointed out, I might have been too subtle.  I think it's telling that comments which I would have thought were obviously absurd are taken seriously by many on these forums.  It's a testament to how much earnest, but misguided information is passed along in martial arts.


Wait...people took that post seriously? I stopped reading it after you said we should do what Ender did...which should have put him in jail...great book though XD


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 15, 2013)

First Action said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I request your input.
> ...



I've been looking at this thread for about a week or so, figured I'd go ahead and reply.  I've underlined a couple of things in your quote above that I have questions about.  First, who were the sources?  What is their background(s).  What do they know about self-defense?  Have they ever used what they teach?  Do they teach from experience or theory?

Next question is the second underlined statement in your quote.  What did you make up?  What is your own level of experience?  Have you every used self-defense in a real life situation while under duress?  Do you know what actually constitutes self-defense?

These aren't question meant to make you look bad, but they are meant to challenge you in a way to honestly look at what you're doing.  Some instructors in various martial arts teach sport or esoteric content in their offering but have no clue what actual self-defense entails.  They do it for a selling point on what they offer.  In the long and short term, it is harmful to their students...or worse.  Where do you honestly fit in to this picture?  Are the lives of yourself and your students truly being considered in the equation, or are we just tossing stuff together because it's cool?

Legitimate questions.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 15, 2013)

Kong Soo Do said:


> I've been looking at this thread for about a week or so, figured I'd go ahead and reply.  I've underlined a couple of things in your quote above that I have questions about.  First, who were the sources?  What is their background(s).  What do they know about self-defense?  Have they ever used what they teach?  Do they teach from experience or theory?
> 
> Next question is the second underlined statement in your quote.  What did you make up?  What is your own level of experience?  Have you every used self-defense in a real life situation while under duress?  Do you know what actually constitutes self-defense?
> 
> ...



Oh, he isnt teaching self defense see. Hes teaching First Action Self Defense Fighting! For macho head to head fights.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 15, 2013)

Kong Soo Do said:


> I've been looking at this thread for about a week or so, figured I'd go ahead and reply.  I've underlined a couple of things in your quote above that I have questions about.  First, who were the sources?  What is their background(s).  What do they know about self-defense?  Have they ever used what they teach?  Do they teach from experience or theory?
> 
> Next question is the second underlined statement in your quote.  What did you make up?  What is your own level of experience?  Have you every used self-defense in a real life situation while under duress?  Do you know what actually constitutes self-defense?
> 
> ...



Honestly, this is the best response on this entire thread.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you need to focus on reading more than writing for starters.  From the last thread you flip-flopped on even the basic mental state..kill kill kill? I think you have been watching bad War movies. 

If you want to turn a quick buck on e-books, write an e-book on making a quick buck, they seem all the rage.  As it stands you just might get folks hurt and/or put in jail with what you are writing and attempting to cut and paste from random people on the internet.

Some good reading for you:  http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/

Lot of free articles on Marc's site. 

You might also look into some Peyton Quinn materials -- http://www.rmcat.com/node/7

Good luck, I do hope you put off your book for a few years.  

G


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2013)

Why is i everytime I look at the title of this thread I have to do a double take..... I swear I the title is  "I want to harvest your organs"


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 21, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Why is i everytime I look at the title of this thread I have to do a double take..... I swear I the title is  "I want to harvest your organs"



*LOL* I'm not trying to be mean to the original poster; but to be honest, the thread title makes me think of a famous line from a zombie movie called "The Return of the Living Dead."


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 21, 2013)

View attachment 17701

Thread hijack complete. irate:


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 21, 2013)

*Pinky*: "Brain does this mean that zombies don't like to eat people with blond hair?"

*Brain*: "YES PINKY! ... Pinky are you pondering what I'm pondering?"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2013)

I think so, Brain, but we'll never get a monkey to use dental floss inky1:


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 21, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> I think so, Brain, but we'll never get a monkey to use dental floss inky1:


:whip:

*Brain*: "Pinky by wearing these blond wigs we'll be safe from the zombie invasion. After all of the world's leaders have been overpowered, the great nations of the Earth will be pliable and in need for leadership. The world will be mine for the taking, and I will RULE THE WORLD!"


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 21, 2013)

Zombies arent unreasonable. I mean, noones going to eat your eyes.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 22, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Zombies arent unreasonable. I mean, noones going to eat your eyes.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 22, 2013)

*Brain*: "From now on Pinky, you must address me by my new name "Bri." It's very important that you don't call me "Brain" while we're out in public. If a zombie should hear you, I could be placed in mortal danger and my plan to take over the world would be in ruins."

*Pinky*: "Right Brain."

*Brain*: "NO Pinky! It's "Bri."

*Pinky*: "Oh right, got it _Bri_."

*Brain*: "As an additional safety measure, we will add to our disguise by perusing through fashion magazines at the local shopping mall - we should be safe there, and have access to both food and television."


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 22, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> *Brain*: "From now on Pinky, you must address me by my new name "Bri." It's very important that you don't call me "Brain" while we're out in public. If a zombie should hear you, I could be placed in mortal danger and my plan to take over the world would be in ruins."
> 
> *Pinky*: "Right Brain."
> 
> ...



Is this really your plan? Spend your whole life locked inside a mall? Maybe thats ok for now, but some day youll be out of food.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 22, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Is this really your plan? Spend your whole life locked inside a mall? Maybe thats ok for now, but some day youll be out of food.



*Brain*: "No Pinky, we will only be waiting out the invasion at the mall. There is enough sources of food there to last a mouse several life times. We will monitor the chaos from TV news broadcasts, then when the times is right, I can easily make my move into what will be a welcomed position of authority."

*Pinky*: "Naaarfff! ... but Bri, how will we know when the zombies have won?"

*Brain*: "Very simple Pinky. As soon as we see that the regularly scheduled forms of entertainment (sitcoms, talk shows, soap operas and reality TV shows) have returned uninterrupted, it will be clear that all resistance of intelligent life as been subdued, and the zombies have been accepted as a natural part of society."  

*Pinky*: "Zoink!"


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 22, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> *Brain*: "No Pinky, we will only be waiting out the invasion at the mall. There is enough sources of food there to last a mouse several life times. We will monitor the chaos from TV news broadcasts, then when the times is right, I can easily make my move into what will be a welcomed position of authority."
> 
> *Pinky*: "Naaarfff! ... but Bri, how will we know when the zombies have won?"
> 
> ...



I plan on eating you.

Slowly.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 22, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> I plan on eating you.
> 
> Slowly.



(sigh)







I'm going ice fishing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 22, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> (sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its ok. Im part Gypsie. And Gypsies cant become vampires.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome Hijack fellas, LOVE pinky and the brain brain brain brain!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 23, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Is this really your plan? Spend your whole life locked inside a mall? Maybe thats ok for now, but some day youll be out of food.



I'm not surprised to see you haven't thought it through enough.
You never had the head for all that bigger picture stuff.
But Tom that's what I do and I plan on eating you...slowly

ALL WE WANT IS TO EAT YOUR BRAINS


(Everyone was going with the P&B derail, but I wanted to acknowledge the J.C. reference.)


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 23, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'm not surprised to see you haven't thought it through enough.
> You never had the head for all that bigger picture stuff.
> But Tom that's what I do and I plan on eating you...slowly
> 
> ...



Hooray!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> I think so, Brain, but we'll never get a monkey to use dental floss inky1:



Dental floss or mental floss?


----------

